# Surge tricks, Uber?



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Early this morning, I was sitting just inside a 1.5-2.5 surge area. I get a ping, and I look at the ping screen and I am 99% sure it was not indicating a surge fare. I looked above to the uber nav map to make sure I was looking in the right direction (uber map oriented cardinal north, I was heading south) and I see the ping was indeed smack in the middle of the surge area, (which is conveniently not shown on the Uber nav screen). I look back, at the now about to expire ping screen, and now there is a 2.0 surge indicator?

Seems like if I had tapped the screen right away, I would not have gotten the surge fare, but by waiting a few seconds, I got the surge fare. (didn't matter anyway, the paxhole was a no show-too bad, it would have been a juicy airport run too.)


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

I always screenshot my surge requests. If I'm sitting inside a surge area and a ping comes from outside, guess who gets ignored.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

If you're inside a surge area and a trip comes across even if it's its red in the circle it will not be a surge priced fare unless the icon (thunder bolt) is displayed.


----------



## naeric (Sep 2, 2017)

It seems like the surge is a nonexistent unicorn.


----------

